# Sheds, Sheds, & More Sheds



## shedhead (Feb 2, 2009)

I was wondering where some good spots are to go shed hunting. I have some spots already but they are far from home and they suck :evil: 
Does anyone know of any good spots close by.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Shedhead. Just a little sumpin, sumpin. This is your first post , you might, just might get someone willing to give up there shed-hunting spot. But I believe for those hard-core shed-hunters you'll see some resistence in giving up thier prime spots that took them years to find. Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Look for where the deer are right before the shedding time comes. That is where the sheds will be. Also make sure you do the DWR thing before you go out after sheds.

Most important make sure you keep your distance from the games.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I like to go where the deer and elk are about a week before they start dropping and chase them around on my wheeler. This helps loosen the sheds off their heads and makes them drop faster. Plus, I take a good fast running dog with me. The dog can help keep the animals bunched up tighter so they don't get spread allover the mountain. Plus, I have him trained to retrieve the sheds once they fall of the animals. Elk are easier than deer because they are usually all bunched up together and when you get a good herd running they'll all loose their sheds in the same place. Cha-Ching! Make sure you take a sled and a backpack for all your sheds and don't forget plenty of water for the dog.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

TEX .. You really put out that post?


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

TEX, 

You forgat the ones still on the skull :shock:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't forget to put out of few of those shed traps that stablebuck was promoting a couple of years ago.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Tex that was funny!!! I am still laughing.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

don't you need to take a test or something to shed hunt in the northern region? i'm trying to find it but i can't


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Statewide.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

there used to be a season in northern utah, i'm confused!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

But its OK to pick up shed antlers if I'm just out jogging with my dog, right?


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/wex/dbconnecti ... nbr=503836

there ya go hunter.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I found some good sheds at Home Depot.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Come to my house I have sheds on the carpet, couch all my clothes any where that furry bugger has been sitting. sheds, sheds, & more sheds :shock:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a few from last year but I cant tell ya where cause it's a secret


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

sawsman, that is a lot of freakin sheds!!! About when do you start going out to start gathering them?


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

thats some good finds sawsman


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys.. here's another picture of some of the better ones.

I wait until the end of March to start my shed huntin'.

sawsman


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Man, that one standing on its burr in the middle almost looks like a baby "Buck Of Justice" shed.

How fast do you get the deer running so they'll drop where you can find them?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

The shed trap that I use requires them to be running at least 75% of their full speed.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Are the deer starting to drop them yet? I havent been out to see if there is any running around one sided.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

idiot with a bow said:


> The shed trap that I use requires them to be running at least 75% of their full speed.


If the temperatures are warmer, can that % be reduced?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> How fast do you get the deer running so they'll drop where you can find them?


Tex- I've found that speed is irrelevant, the trick is to just get them bouncing and stotting really good. Then the dogs and I usually try to steer them towards a fence line in hopes that when they jump the fence the antlers will be jarred loose. This usually works quite well.
:lol:

sawsman


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

COOPERD said:


> Are the deer starting to drop them yet? I havent been out to see if there is any running around one sided.


Ha, funny you should ask. I was out glassing this evening and was watching several nice bucks along with a few smaller ones, one of which was a three point only packing one side. I had just started to ask myself if he had dropped or if he was just designed that way, when he began to shake his head and tried to kick at his antler with his back leg. After some strange contorting with it's neck and head, he took a quick head bob and the shed fell to the ground! One of the cooler things I have witnessed in the outdoors. I'll see if I can't slip in there in the morning, with shed course cert. in hand and being very mindful of any deer, of course.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

That still doesn't answer the question of whether he was designed that way... Think about it...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

..... Which is why I did not disclose a conclusion..... Think about it. :mrgreen:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Just blew my mind... Thank you.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

COOPERD said:


> Are the deer starting to drop them yet? I havent been out to see if there is any running around one sided.


I was out glassing Sunday evening and saw 8 bucks, 1 of which was one sided.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Tree that is a pretty cool thing to witness. I might take a ride this weekend to do a little glassing in Wyo. and more or less just to get out of the house. I have always wondered this, would you think deer with thicker horns keep them longer, as they would have more attached or do you think they drop first because of weight? Or does it just depend on a certain animals hormones?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You know, I have always had the belief that the larger one's drop first and for the most part, it has been based on what I have seen, but the one I saw drop yesterday was much smaller than several bucks he was with that were still packing.

BTW, I hiked up there at 6:30 this morning and the shed was gone.  **** coyotes!


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

That is crazy that was gone. Aren't coyotes great? I always thought the little ones dropped first but I have no idea really, but I have heard that when big deer drop one side, it is so unbalanced and akward that they work to get the other side off.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Would you believe back when it wasn't cool my brother used to collect antlers by the ton. No exaggeration. Every yr he would fill his shed and horse trailer full. Take the big ones mount them up and take the rest to Jackson Hole and sell them to the aphrodisiac crew. Made some good money too! He still has plenty of access to private lands but not as many to find. And he is getting old. Now we spend our efforts befriending sheep herders and trading beer and nudies for the ones they found.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Good idea! You may be on to something there. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Oops! I forgot to update. So later in the day, after my daughter and I went up to find the shed I saw get tossed, but failed to find, I went to the spot where I had glassed the incident from and low and behold, it was still there. We had walked less than 3 feet from it, but somehow passed it by. So, back up the mountain I went, GOT IT! The best part was on the way down I took a detour and found this guy. The sword on him is almost 18" long.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

That is a nice shed you have you there, I have a little place close to home that has some nice bucks on it maybe I will take a ride later and see if they have started dropping out there.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Sweet chums!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

We are going to fight, then I will wear them without further grief.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I found a small 2 point on a cow elk hunt a couple of weeks ago. I think it was from last year but it was still in pretty good shape.

I also found a spring last week while chukar hunting and there were deer all over it and the surrounding area. Probably saw close to 250 deer on the slope eating the lush grass below the spring and a few elk. Also killed a chukar. I will make a few more visits to the area to run the dog and hope for a few sheds.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

So I just completed my Shed hunting Certificate. Man, those deer should be safe now, especially if they were confused if they should find wildlife information on KSL's website. :roll: 

Man these things are retarded. Sorry if you were the one who designed this test. :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> So I just completed my Shed hunting Certificate. Man, those deer should be safe now, especially if they were confused if they should find wildlife information on KSL's website.
> 
> Man these things are retarded. Sorry if you were the one who designed this test.


I think the test was designed to weed out people with a lesser IQ. I'm glad you pulled it off Hillbilly :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know if there was a guide book or not? :lol: It was pretty common sense. I did miss the one on the fawn survival rate the first time thou.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Oops! I forgot to update. So later in the day, after my daughter and I went up to find the shed I saw get tossed, but failed to find, I went to the spot where I had glassed the incident from and low and behold, it was still there. We had walked less than 3 feet from it, but somehow passed it by. So, back up the mountain I went, GOT IT! The best part was on the way down I took a detour and found this guy. The sword on him is almost 18" long.


Nice photo of you and the shed............Cool racks in the back ground................have you seen the thread entitled, "fat man challenge 09"? I think that's mean, trying to make us feel like were not as thin as we used to be. What do you think? :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Oops! I forgot to update. So later in the day, after my daughter and I went up to find the shed I saw get tossed, but failed to find, I went to the spot where I had glassed the incident from and low and behold, it was still there. We had walked less than 3 feet from it, but somehow passed it by. So, back up the mountain I went, GOT IT! The best part was on the way down I took a detour and found this guy. The sword on him is almost 18" long.
> ...


 :lol: You're a bad man Mr22


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> :lol: You're a bad man Mr22


That was bad............I got looking at his picture again and I think that the shirt was just bagging out a bit. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah or a sudden burst of wind blew up his shirt, and made it puff out. It's o.k. I can make fun of him cuz I'm fat. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Last fall I contemplated the near criminal fact that I had neglected to build a proper shed over my best tool. I quickly reconciled the mistake over the winter.

You _are_ a bad man Mr. 22.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Last fall I contemplated the near criminal fact that I had neglected to build a proper shed over my best tool. I quickly reconciled the mistake over the winter.
> 
> You _are_ a bad man Mr. 22.


Ha Ha, that is the kind of comeback that I have been waiting for!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought that was you. :wink:


----------

